# Gallery search and search while browsing



## coolcat007 (Jul 24, 2016)

Hey, 
It would be nice to refine browsing experience by searching for keywords as well. At the moment you either search for a keyword or browse through categories. I'd like to be able to search for keywords WHILE browsing through categories. It would also be nice to search through someone's gallery using keywords and/or categories.


----------



## jayhusky (Jul 28, 2016)

I think it is possible to search a gallery with keywords, but you have to do it through the search engine.

It may be 
	
	



```
@username "keyword"
```

I do have an example code somewhere that used to work (I don't know if it still does as I last used it over a year ago.) I'll dig it out and post it to this thread tomorrow.

*Post updated to use code formatting*


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jul 28, 2016)

I just use Furry Network to find art. It has a very comprehensive keyword feature.

Also on FN I hardly see any inflation, vore, foot fetish, etc. content, so that's a personal plus.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 28, 2016)

This is why I just use sites like e621. Makes filtering stupid easy so I don't have to look at the 900k different images of dudes taking dick while I search for what I want


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jul 28, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> This is why I just use sites like e621. Makes filtering stupid easy so I don't have to look at the 900k different images of dudes taking dick while I search for what I want


I'm not too familiar with furry sites. isn't e621 for anthro porn? Or is that just what a ton of people choose to use it for?


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 28, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> I'm not too familiar with furry sites. isn't e621 for anthro porn? Or is that just what a ton of people choose to use it for?



It's got porn with an easy tag system:

-gay
+breasts
+ayy_lmao

Bam, good shit


----------



## jayhusky (Jul 29, 2016)

Referring back to my previous post, the previous code I used to use no longer works, as FA appears to have changed the way the search engine works (albeit slightly).

However if you wanted to search a users gallery, you can do the following


```
@lower USERNAME @keywords TAG
For example
@lower dragoneer @keywords me
```

For some reason FA stores the username in a field called "lower" which the search engine uses as a filter, strangely the description is stored in a column called "message", but other than that the variables remain the same. For ease of use, I've included them below


```
@lower - [searches usernames]
@title - [searches submission titles]
@message - [searches submission description]
@keywords  -[searches submission tags]
@filename - [searches for precise filename]
```


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 29, 2016)

jayhusky said:


> For some reason FA stores the username in a field called "lower" which the search engine uses as a filter


Specifically, "lower" refers to the all-lowercase, URL-formatted version of the username. So to search for IDK foxes in my gallery, you'd use something like

```
@lower quotingmungo @keywords fox
```
Just a minor point of clarification.


----------



## jayhusky (Jul 29, 2016)

quoting_mungo said:


> Specifically, "lower" refers to the all-lowercase, URL-formatted version of the username. So to search for IDK foxes in my gallery, you'd use something like
> 
> ```
> @lower quotingmungo @keywords fox
> ...



Ok fair enough, it would still make better sense to have to auto default to all lowercase and use the term "_username" _ as it's not exactly clear in the search help texts.
But thanks for the clarification.


----------

